# Forgetful



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

This is a bit of an awkward post, Basically my wife thinks she is starting to suffer from Alzheimer's....Her father suffered from the disease before he died..Sometimes she does forget things - we all do when we get to a certain stage/age in life - long term memory is fantastic, but she will repeat herself from time to time. I don't want to be presumptuous, but I do think a lot of it is to do with both of us being early retirees (not yet 60) and having not a lot to occupy our time/minds as we've only been in Paphos for 6 months. The most obvious thing I've tried to get her to do is to read a book to kick start her short term memory but she is scared that she won't remember what she has read either just before or even the night before - I've tried to explain that if she forgets the page/chapter or whatever, then to read it again until she remembers - basically to train her brain to be receptive again....

If anyone can offer advice clubs/magazines/tests etc etc it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Alzheimers*

Perhaps the Alzheimer Self Help Group which is based in Paphos. Tel. 26 621 530 may be able to give you some advice.

Must admit that since I stopped working in 2007 I have found it difficult to adjust to having lots of leisure time because I always had to do a lot of studying in my 'free time' and have never had any particular interests or hobbies. Doing shift work also didn't help!

I am going to a PALMS (Paphos Area Ladies Multilingual Society) coffee morning next Wednesday at the Angelika Restaurant 10.00 - 11.30am so perhaps your wife would like to come along and speak to one of the ladies there who is involved with the Alzheimers group. In fact, come along anyway and meet a nice group of ladies - all very informal!

Are you in Paphos on Saturday 20 December - if you look in the Moufflon section some of us are meeting at the Elysium Hotel 3.00-4.30 pm - a chance for you both to get to know other people on this forum?


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Doing crossword puzzles would be good, bad Dave, and my ole woman recommends:

Vitamin B could stave off Alzheimers - Telegraph

Good luck!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Big-bad_dave said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is a bit of an awkward post, Basically my wife thinks she is starting to suffer from Alzheimer's....Her father suffered from the disease before he died..Sometimes she does forget things - we all do when we get to a certain stage/age in life - long term memory is fantastic, but she will repeat herself from time to time. I don't want to be presumptuous, but I do think a lot of it is to do with both of us being early retirees (not yet 60) and having not a lot to occupy our time/minds as we've only been in Paphos for 6 months. The most obvious thing I've tried to get her to do is to read a book to kick start her short term memory but she is scared that she won't remember what she has read either just before or even the night before - I've tried to explain that if she forgets the page/chapter or whatever, then to read it again until she remembers - basically to train her brain to be receptive again....
> 
> If anyone can offer advice clubs/magazines/tests etc etc it would be very much appreciated.


For me this more looks like the same phenomena as when you read a medical dictionary, you have all the symptoms you read about. Alzheimer is very rare in your age-group, and no one can say that it is inherited. Try to be active and join social groups and I am sure it will be OK. We so easy think things for the worst, and Alzheimer is a scary word.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks virgil, I'll get her to give it a try!!


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We will try and get out and join a few !!

Many thanks!


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We will try and get to the Angelika on Wednesday!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Palms*



Big-bad_dave said:


> We will try and get to the Angelika on Wednesday!


Hope your wife can come along - just realised the M in PALMS stands for multinational and not multilingual!

I have sent you a PM with a few more details.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

She can try incorporating coconut oil in her diet too - it can't hurt! We use it often. 

Can Coconut Oil Prevent Alzheimer's?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> She can try incorporating coconut oil in her diet too - it can't hurt! We use it often.
> 
> Can Coconut Oil Prevent Alzheimer's?


What a fascinating article and the comments underneath the article make interesting reading too. I don't know whether this would help but it certainly wouldn't do any harm. Good luck.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> What a fascinating article and the comments underneath the article make interesting reading too. I don't know whether this would help but it certainly wouldn't do any harm. Good luck.


We use coconut oil and it is good for much. The problem is that one search with Google will turn up articles about coconut oil as the universal healer for everything. It is important to read everything with care and be aware that everything can be written on Internet. I am very much for alternative methods and use a lot of natural remedies, but I also realize that all can not be fixed this way


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I note that on this thread there is a lot of discussion on support and possible remedies to deal with this awful problem. What I can't see anywhere is any indication that this lady is suffering from Alzheimer's.

Surely the first stage is to see the medical experts and obtain an opinion from them because there is every realistic possibility that this is a figment of her imagination. As we get older every ache and pain is easily diagnosable as something dreadful and incurable but fortunately we get over most of them. As far as memory loss goes, this is often a point of discussion that we have and it seems to affect everyone and not just older people. I know that in my case a word I'm about to use can disappear from my conscious mind and cannot be thought of however hard I try. A few minutes later, without any real effort it will re-appear and be available.

I see no reason to resort to prescription drugs or alternative remedies to relieve a condition until the existence of the problem is confirmed.

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

It is all in the mind


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't see anyone offering alternative remedies. Vitamin B and Coconut oil are not alternative but just a supplement to overall health for anyone. In Cyprus we see Dr. Marangos but in the US we have a very refreshing family doctor that first suggests lifestyle changes and improvements before any medication if possible. She says that about 80% of her patients issues can be avoided or made better by simply exercising, getting enough sleep, managing stress, eating lots of vegetables and fruits, cutting down on processed foods, dyes, artificial nonsense etc. All common sense but it is nice to be reminded when we see her. 

It is a topic I am passionate about since I have a son that has ADD and previously severe anxiety to the point that a pyschiatrist was trying to prescribe Zoloft to a 6 year old!! We home schooled him, gave lots of love, patience, understanding AND changed his diet - organic, no processed foods, etc etc. A good balance of foods and lifestyle. Within a year he made a complete turn around - no meds were ever given. He is a completely normal young boy now. I know this does not work for everyone but there are definitely things we can do to stave off certain diseases. 

For example also, my wife is pre-diabetic and our doctor insists she tries to maintain it now before it is full blown diabetes since there is no turning back then. So far, so good with an effort in all areas mentioned above. 

I wouldn't wait to have a confirmed case of Alzheimers as her father did have it. If she is worried about she can do all the simple things above and that others have mentioned to keep her mind sharp and body fit.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I don't see anyone offering alternative remedies. Vitamin B and Coconut oil are not alternative but just a supplement to overall health for anyone. In Cyprus we see Dr. Marangos but in the US we have a very refreshing family doctor that first suggests lifestyle changes and improvements before any medication if possible. She says that about 80% of her patients issues can be avoided or made better by simply exercising, getting enough sleep, managing stress, eating lots of vegetables and fruits, cutting down on processed foods, dyes, artificial nonsense etc. All common sense but it is nice to be reminded when we see her.
> 
> It is a topic I am passionate about since I have a son that has ADD and previously severe anxiety to the point that a pyschiatrist was trying to prescribe Zoloft to a 6 year old!! We home schooled him, gave lots of love, patience, understanding AND changed his diet - organic, no processed foods, etc etc. A good balance of foods and lifestyle. Within a year he made a complete turn around - no meds were ever given. He is a completely normal young boy now. I know this does not work for everyone but there are definitely things we can do to stave off certain diseases.
> 
> ...


Please do not mistake what I posted. I am making no suggestion against the alternative remedies or should I have said therapies? I used the phrase to distinguish the treatments suggested from mainstream prescription drugs, that's all.

The tactic you suggest of using these on a precautionary basis is quite sound but in treating anything the first step must surely be to establish the true existence of a problem. Your 2 examples, ADD and pre-diabetes, do exactly that so now you have a sound strategy for dealing with them. All I am suggesting is that the same process be used with regard to this possible Alzheimer's situation.

I would caution everyone however to pay common sense attention to any natural health supplement. There are so many of these with the most extravagant claims usually qualified with phrases like "may help" which are always conditional. For example recent internet spam has been boasting the magic qualities of Black Seed in various guises. While this substance may be useful it would not be advertised as spam if it were not being sold at enormous profit margins.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Please do not mistake what I posted. I am making no suggestion against the alternative remedies or should I have said therapies? I used the phrase to distinguish the treatments suggested from mainstream prescription drugs, that's all.
> 
> The tactic you suggest of using these on a precautionary basis is quite sound but in treating anything the first step must surely be to establish the true existence of a problem. Your 2 examples, ADD and pre-diabetes, do exactly that so now you have a sound strategy for dealing with them. All I am suggesting is that the same process be used with regard to this possible Alzheimer's situation.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Anything touted as a miracle cure should be taken with a grain of salt. Everything in moderation and common sense


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

the comments about keeping your mind active are very crucial, this area is what I used to work in, clients with dementia and Alzheimers, I agree there is no acnecdotal evidence of either being hereditary, the assessments that the professionals use are questions about every day living ie what did they have to eat yesterday or that morning etc, a CT head scan can sometimes detect changes to the brain, again it is not usual for someone below 65 to develop these problems, however I think the youngest was about forty years old, but that is the exception. My advice would be if you are both really worried about this, then as previously stated contact an Alzheimer group, or find out if there is a dedicated specialist in the medical profession. It may in the end turn out to be nothing to worry about, I obviously don't know everything, hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Wizard, thank you we'll take on board your comment and points....I must admit that at our ages it is easy to give your brain the day off and wonder what has actually happened! As you've said, keep the grey matter active!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just received this information:

ALZHEIMERS SELF HELP & SUPPORT GROUP PAPHOS.
meets at the Latin Parish Centre on the coast road (after the King Evelthon Hotel)
Telephone: 26621530 or 26622234.
Meet 1st Wednesday of the month at 10am, telephone for further details.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely!

We'll give it a try next week...

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## raprog (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Big-Bad Dave, went to the Chemist last week to pick up mine and wifes Prescription UK that is. They asked me if I started to forget things now im getting older..67!! I said not really but Sandra does now and again, laughingly!! Well they said we can now do a 5 minute test which tells us straight away if you got memory loss. She has not had the test yet!!!!! Will keep you informed
Roger/Sandra


----------

